# Abmahnungen gegen Handypayment-Anbieter



## Heiko (30 Juni 2005)

Die Firma Midray und die S[...] GbR wurden wegen eines Patentverstoßes im Bezug auf das Handypayment abgemahnt.
Alles weitere:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050630_02.php


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 Juli 2005)

http://www.golem.de/0507/39243.html


> Midray weist Verletzung von Andawari-Patent zurück
> Payray verstößt nach Ansicht von Midray nicht gegen Patent DE10218729
> 
> Ende Juni 2005 hatte Andawari unter anderem Midray wegen dessen mobilen Zahlungssystems Payray abgemahnt, da dieses nach Ansicht von Andawari eines der eigenen Patente verletzt. Midray hat die Vorwürfe mittlerweile geprüft und weist die Patentverletzung nicht nur zurück, sondern droht Andawari nun seinerseits mit rechtlichen Schritten.


----------

